# What is the worst fragrance you've ever smelled?



## eightthirty (May 5, 2006)

Just out of curiousity. Fragrance smells different on everyone. It can be something you tried and hated or it can be one of those awful smells that someone wears to the office or even something your mother, ex-boyfriend, friend or family member wears.


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2006)

Oh honey, I've smelled LOTS of them! Most I don't even know the names for! Quite honestly, two scents that stick out are for men. Michael Jordan's cologne, and all of those damned Axe scents... EW, EW, EW!!!!!


----------



## anne7 (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, AXE is a freaking body spray, not cologne. Tons of boys wear that at school and it is just gross.

I don't like

*Clinique Happy

*Estee Lauder Pleasures

*Guerlain Shalimar

*Britney Spears Curious

*Drakkar Noir

*The perfume my old English teacher uses! I don't know what it is, but it just stinks of florally incense and an old lady wearing a fur coat smoking cigars and playing cards. And old doilies.


----------



## eightthirty (May 5, 2006)

I never understood why anyone liked Chanel No. 5. It's totally repulsive IMHO.

As far as Shalimar is concerned....it's not horrible to me, but that's because.....I LOVE Champs de Elysses and my ex-boyfriend picked up Shalimar for me instead......DUMBA$$. Totally different smells. I was with him for over 2 years, so I kinda felt obligated to wear it every now and then and I got used to it, but I will NEVER buy it again.

I also can't stand it when a guy douses himself in cologne, particularly Tommy or Polo Sport, even though I like the scents themselves, some guys just overdo it.

And stinky overloaded aftershave, combined with cigarette smoke.....UGH! The vending machine guy at work bears that horrible scent. Smoking will kill any fragrance.


----------



## anne7 (May 5, 2006)

The thing with Shalimar for me, it is SOO powdery, it makes me sneeze, and I just think it smells old. I don't like that about it.

And any scent on a smoker does smell repulsive. blech.


----------



## eightthirty (May 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* The thing with Shalimar for me, it is SOO powdery, it makes me sneeze, and I just think it smells old. I don't like that about it. 
And any scent on a smoker does smell repulsive. blech.

I should clarify....I don't think Shalimar is horrible, but I don't like it either. It does smell old!!


----------



## anne7 (May 5, 2006)

Haha, I always think of an older woman when I smell it. It wouldn't be horrible to me if it didn't make me sneeze and give me a major headache.

Moschino I Love Love smells icky, IMO. I always get those strips in my magazines, and I rip them out so I don't have to smell them. Oh, same with Paris Hilton's new perfume that was in the new Allure. That stuff smells rank, at least on the strip. Armani Code smelled wonderful though....rambling


----------



## fickledpink (May 5, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Chanel No 5 either...


----------



## kaeisme (May 6, 2006)

Any by Estee Lauder..it just smells old...and I can't stand Polo..ewwwwww...


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Yeah, AXE is a freaking body spray, not cologne. Tons of boys wear that at school and it is just gross. 
I don't like

*Clinique Happy

*Estee Lauder Pleasures

*Guerlain Shalimar

*Britney Spears Curious

*Drakkar Noir

*The perfume my old English teacher uses! I don't know what it is, but it just stinks of florally incense and an old lady wearing a fur coat smoking cigars and playing cards. And old doilies.





LoL .. i don't know wut is it w/me likeing things other ppl don't but ... i actually like Axe ... i think it's axe .... or maybe it's the other D/S spray



and i liked my mom's EL pleasures so much .. i went out and bought the lotion and perfume ....


----------



## Jennifer (May 6, 2006)

calvin klein's TRUTH is the WORST! my ex bought it for me and i was like, uh, thanks, smells like feet that hasn't been washed in 2 years.


----------



## sherice (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I never understood why anyone liked Chanel No. 5. It's totally repulsive IMHO.
As far as Shalimar is concerned....it's not horrible to me, but that's because.....I LOVE Champs de Elysses and my ex-boyfriend picked up Shalimar for me instead......DUMBA$$. Totally different smells. I was with him for over 2 years, so I kinda felt obligated to wear it every now and then and I got used to it, but I will NEVER buy it again.

I also can't stand it when a guy douses himself in cologne, particularly Tommy or Polo Sport, even though I like the scents themselves, some guys just overdo it.

And stinky overloaded aftershave, combined with cigarette smoke.....UGH! The vending machine guy at work bears that horrible scent. Smoking will kill any fragrance.

I agree with you on the chanel no. 5!!! It stinks!



. Why the hell does it cost so much..it smells cheap too hehe


----------



## sherice (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Haha, I always think of an older woman when I smell it. It wouldn't be horrible to me if it didn't make me sneeze and give me a major headache. 
Moschino I Love Love smells icky, IMO. I always get those strips in my magazines, and I rip them out so I don't have to smell them. Oh, same with Paris Hilton's new perfume that was in the new Allure. That stuff smells rank, at least on the strip. Armani Code smelled wonderful though....rambling





Yup! Code smells sooooo good! I want it and I hate the paris one too hehe!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 6, 2006)

its a guys one, but it was this one versace one and oh my god it was horrid. my ex accendently sprayed it on me, and the whole car reeked of the stuff for days. it was just gross.


----------



## karrieann (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Yeah, AXE is a freaking body spray, not cologne. Tons of boys wear that at school and it is just gross. 
They buy into those commercial. They're waiting for the babes to start chasing them all over...hahahaha
I love Shalimar but I can't wear it. I used to work with someone who wore it and I loved loved loved it on her but on me it smells too sharp, oh, and I'm a smoker...





yo well, I still love and wear perfume. yeah i'm wasting my $$ but I'm gonna quit (smoking) someday...


----------



## Joyeuux (May 6, 2006)

Lancome had this awful LE fragrance that smelled like moth balls in a rotting casket, bleh!


----------



## Stephanie (May 6, 2006)

i truly can not stand VS love spell, every girl at school wears it, it just makes my stomach turn.


----------



## peekaboo (May 6, 2006)

Polo for men(the green bottle-gahhh!)

Poison (the original) instantly gives me a skullache, although I do not mind Hypnotic Poison

My Mom wears Chanel No 5 bless her heart but I cannot stomach it sometimes


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 6, 2006)

-Clinique Happy

-Britney Spears Curious

-one of the Paris Hilton ones, not sure which one

-anything overdone

-many more-


----------



## hgoff79 (May 6, 2006)

Hmm...I'd have to say EL's Youth Dew.


----------



## anne7 (May 6, 2006)

Britney Spears Fantasy also gives me a major headache. It starts out really sweet smelling, and then goes sour to me. I thought it might be something I would like since I like the sweeter smells, but nope.

Lacoste...Touch of Pink, maybe, or a different one? It just smells like bugspray.

Ditto to those overpowering VS smells! The only one I like is Vanilla Lace, and you still have to be careful not to overspray or it gets way too strong.


----------



## LuckyMe (May 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Yeah, AXE is a freaking body spray, not cologne. Tons of boys wear that at school and it is just gross. 
I don't like

*Clinique Happy

*Estee Lauder Pleasures

*Guerlain Shalimar

*Britney Spears Curious

*Drakkar Noir

*The perfume my old English teacher uses! I don't know what it is, but it just stinks of florally incense and an old lady wearing a fur coat smoking cigars and playing cards. And old doilies.






You must have the same nose as me!


----------



## hunniebk17 (May 10, 2006)

Jlo's glow....ugh that stinks!


----------



## ilafa (May 10, 2006)

def. chanel no. 5!









even though it's a classic


----------



## pinkbundles (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* calvin klein's TRUTH is the WORST! my ex bought it for me and i was like, uh, thanks, smells like feet that hasn't been washed in 2 years.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 10, 2006)

glow by jlo...yuck!


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 10, 2006)

OMG Drakkar Noir, I ran away from anyone wearing it! Not only was it too strong but most guys applied it heavily. Also, Channel #5, Ughh and last but not least Giorgio Red, gag me with a spoon. This stuff smells awful on most people and my dear mom



made it her signature scent.


----------



## semantje (May 10, 2006)

dolce gabanna light blue... it just smells like the stuff you take paint off... terpentine??


----------



## brachanam9 (May 10, 2006)

Victoria's Secret HALO. - I actually had to ask a client to stop wearing it when she came in to see me because it literally made me sick to my stomach. I have never had a reaction like that to a perfume, but something is in there that just makes me literally sick. I felt like an a$$ asking her to not wear it, but I really could NOT think straight if I was smelling it. I seriously almost threw up. I know, gross - but I cannot stomach the stuff.

--edited for typos...


----------



## macuphead (May 10, 2006)

every time i think of tresor by lancome i think of old lady. it sucks because they always give that one in their gwp!


----------



## dixiewolf (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Lacoste...Touch of Pink, maybe, or a different one? It just smells like bugspray. 
Omg, I sprayed that on me in a Sephora once, I thought it would smell good b/c it was pink, lol. I had to run to the bathroom to scrub it off, it was so horrible. I detest all Clinique fragrances also, the Happy, and the signature one, I forget the name, but it's bad.


----------



## anne7 (May 10, 2006)

LOL Amanda, I wanted to like it because of the name, but it was AWFUL. I didn't spray it on myself, thankfully, just on one of those tester strips and that was ENOUGH.

J.lo Glow is stinky too, very musky and old smelling to me.


----------



## eightthirty (May 10, 2006)

VS Love Spell and Tresor? Oops! I guess I'd better get my nose checked.


----------



## nikky (May 11, 2006)

glow by j-lo[stinks,stinks, stinks]

cool water for women[gives me a headache]

youth dew [stinks and give me a headache]


----------



## Possum (May 11, 2006)

White Linen by Estee Lauder.

For some reason it always makes me sneeze


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 11, 2006)

Two that immediately come to mind are Lancome Hypnose and Ghost Cherish (I think...the pink one), it smells like cat piss to me lol!

At first I wasn't wowed by Chanel No5, to me it just smelt like soap, but now I love it!


----------



## Possum (May 11, 2006)

> it smells like cat piss to me lol!
> LOL!!! Ewwwwwwww cats piss. Well I definitely know to stay away from that one ...hehe


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

I have many perfume's smell I don't like.

CK, britney spears, Jlo, Chanel no.5, Lancomes, VC and many more.


----------



## Kaede (May 13, 2006)

Don't even get me started on perfume!

First of all, pretty much ALL scents, particularly ones with floral tones in them, make my eyes water, and if I am around them too long I want to sneeze really badly. Depending on the scent, I sometimes get other problems too, like this one time when I came into my math class and sat down and it smelled so strongly of this sickly sweet disgusting perfume, and it was so much that I couldn't think or breathe for that hour and I had a horrible headache. Luckily this only lasted for about a week, I guess whoever sat there before me used up the whole bottle in that time, LOL.

Ew, Axe smells like permanent marker! Also, I hate almost all perfumes, and most of them bother me (though I'm developing some sort of tolerance I think...) but sooo many people at my school wear perfume, there's this section of the hall that after school ALWAYS smells strongly of coconut, and I HATE the smell, taste, and texture of coconut, ughh! Plus most people who wear perfume at my school wear WAAAY too much, and they reapply it like, every hour, they stink up the girl's bathrooms and the hallways! Ugh!

THis is probably the reason for my aversion to perfume, as I hate most of them and I'm afraid of wearing too much of the ones I do like. (I tend to only like ones that smell like fruit...) I never want to cause for anyone the upset that some perfume wearers have caused me!

OK, sorry for the rant there, it's just something that's really bad in my school and I feel pretty strongly about it.


----------



## braidey (May 13, 2006)

It would have to be the fragrance Tova on HSN, smells like bug juice.


----------



## Arial (May 14, 2006)

Most recent is Prada. It makes me feel sick.

It was my birthday recently and my friend got me a "large bottle" I`ve passed it on to someone else thankfully.


----------



## Saja (May 14, 2006)

Gap Scents Dream makes me ill...sometimes my bestfriend forgets and wears it.


----------



## veron (May 14, 2006)

Jean-Paul Gaultier...ewww cant stand it!!! But love Maybe baby from Benefit though!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 14, 2006)

Chanel No. 5..i don't get what people see in it.

Victoria's Secret Love Spell bodyspray makes me gag


----------



## quinonespearl (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* i truly can not stand VS love spell, every girl at school wears it, it just makes my stomach turn.




I don't like vs love spell either. Every girl at my job wears it. It smells like hair grease!


----------



## Pauline (May 15, 2006)

Ive gone right off Babydoll by YSL.Maybe the prefume is off but it just smells horrible!


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 17, 2006)

Jlos glow and chanel 5 both stink.


----------



## Damia (May 27, 2006)

Everyone is going to think i'm crazy but....

I don't like anything outside of body spray. i feel that colognes and perfume are too strong


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2006)

I can't stand Victor and rolph flower bomb


----------



## Fluffybuffy (May 31, 2006)

Usually anything they have in a drugstore or at Sears. I think MMU Cosmetics has some pretty (okay) not really good smelling stuff (some is good, some stinks). I have bought from some REALLY good etailers before, different fragrance scents, and some REALLY bad (I'm a pro at it!). Usually people cannot do a "CARAMEL" scent for the life of them. It ends up smelling like urine!

Some people cannot do chocolate scents, either, it takes skill!


----------



## Jimena (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate Opium and Gio by Giorgio Armani.


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have to agree whith the Youth dew. My mom had this when I was younger and It was always horrible to. A few other I dont like are:

L'air du temps

White Diamonds

White Linen

White Shoulders

Clinique Happy

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## realmccoy (Jun 2, 2006)

Fragrances are my guilty pleasure, but the one's that really repulse me are:

Tommy-Girl Boy anything

CK ONE

JOOP gag&amp;heave the guys that wear it are always greasy

Poison, although I have smelled it on one woman and was like, "OOH, that's what it's supposed to smell like!" but that was an isolated incident

Drakkar hello, 1989 called...

Tabu

Giorgio the call girl special

Wings

Anything by AVon


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate pretty much anything by Avon and by Dior. And I hate, hate, hate Axe / Tag.


----------



## ajenee1977 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a few that give me an instant headache . Cool Water for women, my sister loves it,Red Door and Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden. I think they smell too strong


----------



## Chomkat (Jun 8, 2006)

That Exclamation one almost made me feel like my nose was bleeding. Also an ex of mine wore some hideous Stetson Sierra cologne that was really revolting on him.


----------



## CloudPixie (Jun 8, 2006)

Definitely Axe. Usually because it is used in such oppressive amounts. It's just gag worthy


----------



## NeonDollParts (Jun 11, 2006)

I went to sheseido once and smelled a "grass" fragrance for men.....my nose was in pain


----------



## LindaA (Jun 11, 2006)

SOme of those "Smell This" knock off of Demeter PMU's are nauseating. I had one that was so sweet it gagged me -- caramel I think.


----------



## sw0pp (Jun 15, 2006)

Dior Poison, I don't generally have something against oriental scents, but this one (along with Amouage) are like the heaviest annoying perfumes I've ever smelled


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 15, 2006)

Most of the like, flowery smells I don't usually like. Like Peora or something to that effect at Bath and Body Works. It smells TERRIBLE.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 16, 2006)

britney spear's curious = yak ugh err


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I hate anything that contains a lot of musk in it. Or anything that has a lot of floral notes in it.


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2006)

I hate hate hate victoria's secrets body splashes... Flowery and strange to me..


----------



## nikky (Jun 25, 2006)

youth dew and cool water for women. youth dew just smells awfull and cool water gives me a headache. I don't think coolwater is a girly smell.


----------



## touting (Jun 26, 2006)

I cannot stand Victoria's Secret Endless Love! Can you say yuck?


----------



## frecklesrpretty (Jun 26, 2006)

eyeko rum raisin perfume pen


----------



## kittii (Jun 27, 2006)

hmm my husband and i were smelling all the cologones and perfumes the other day at the store lol there was a bunch of perfumes in really weird but cool shaped bottles bot omg they stunk so bad i thought they would smell pretty cuz of the bottle but never ever judge something by its looks ewww! there was also this burberry crap yuck yuck yuck! i am totally in love with tommy boy tho it has got to be my favorite scent ever and i used to wear it myself lol yeah i know im not a boy! but the one that i do wear and i am also in love with is rimmel london the pink one not the blue omg im soo into this scent and plus its only 12$ at walmart! woo hoo


----------



## Donna Stewart (Jun 27, 2006)

Anything celebrity-endorsed, really. There's something about a celebrity's face on a perfume ad that just makes me think that more money went into hiring the celebrity spokesmodel than into quality ingredients.

The Naomi Campbell ones are particularily offensive, at least on me. Let's hope they work better for someone else.


----------



## Winkiedo (Jun 28, 2006)

- Tea Rose

- Shalimar

- Angel

- Poison

- Lolita Lempika


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL... Some fragrances smell so bad they smell like cat urine. Youth Dew comes to mind as well as Aromatics Elixir&lt;different cosmetics company&gt; BUT I love Shalimar....


----------



## htlheinz (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* i truly can not stand VS love spell, every girl at school wears it, it just makes my stomach turn.



my daughter wears this and so does one of my co-workers I swear it's made of *rotten* *fruit*. That's what it reminds me of. I love Armani's Sensi it's my favorite scent right now. I can't stand obsession, poision the really strong over powering scents. There is another one that has a really sweet smell I don't know what it is but when ever I smell it I literally get sick to my stomache and get a really bad headache.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tourmaline2777* I have to agree whith the Youth dew. My mom had this when I was younger and It was always horrible to. A few other I dont like are:L'air du temps

White Diamonds

White Linen

White Shoulders

Clinique Happy

Estee Lauder Pleasures

Yes, anything by Elizabeth Taylor is particularly repelling!! 
I've seen a ton of references for VS Love Spell. Note to self: stop wearing it.


----------



## Jazzything (Jun 28, 2006)

I find that most Avon smells like bug spray, and Prada is pretty offensive.

I never could understand how anyone liked the smell of Patchouli, either. It smells like dirt to me.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Youth Dew 
Halston 
Debbie Gibson Electric Youth. (Does anyone remember this one?) 
Opium


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

aromatics elixir

victoria's secret love spell

bath &amp; body works freesia

chanel no.5


----------



## KittyM (Jun 29, 2006)

Red Door and 4711 cologne!!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 29, 2006)

Chanel nÂ°5, don't get the big deal about it!

Emporio Armani City Glam, too bad cuz I love the other Emporio Armani fragrances.


----------



## Nicky13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Channel no.5... ugh. stinks soo much.


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* Any by Estee Lauder..it just smells old...and I can't stand Polo..ewwwwww... estee lauder has a new one pure white linen i like its not old


----------



## Cassalou (Aug 14, 2006)

Another one who just can't see the appeal of Chanel no 5


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 14, 2006)

Estee Lauder Youth Dew.. it is disgusting! I can't believe that any one would actually wear it, it smells like old musty dirt!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Possum* White Linen by Estee Lauder.For some reason it always makes me sneeze






I agree... and I dont like most estee lauder fragrances. I only like beautiful sheer.hehe, I like many perfumes listed in this thread... especially Touch of Pink





I cannot think about ahy fragrance that I REALLY hate, but I am sure there was something like that...actually now that I read the whole thread I have to agree with repulsion for Elizabeth Tylor's perfumes.


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

i can't say any one in particular, just the ones that are sold really, really, really,

cheap. i hate them because they all seem to smell way tooo strong. almost like

they don't have a unique scent of their own. if that makes sense


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 15, 2006)

Glow by J.LO

Sicilly [sp?]


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 15, 2006)

There are so many, I can't name just a few lol!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't like Hugo Boss perfumes.. I think one is called Red or something like that, but it smells like horrible

I don't like any Elizabeth Taylor, Estee Lauder perfumes.. They smell old, musty, and reek of old woman smell!


----------



## tamarind26 (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmm.. paris hilton's too strong.. so as Poeme...smells old..


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 25, 2006)

Obsession

OMG Shalimar

Amarige

Chloe

My mother had it a looooong time ago and I still hate it.

Envy

I can keep going with this list of terrible yucky smells


----------



## sweetsugar (Aug 26, 2006)

Any Poison fragrance from Dior, the name says itself!!


----------



## bad cat (Aug 26, 2006)

I HATE HATE HATE Calvin Klein Eternity!!! I smell that crap coming from a mile away!!! It makes me want to vomit, I get a headache , and a stomachache. I got it as a gift from a friend in college and didn't like it then but I played it off. Well, the guy I was dating at the time asked me to let him have it for his siter but then I found out he gave it to the girl he was cheating on me with!!! So,I hate it even more b/c of that...Can you believe this guy??


----------



## Akhirah (Aug 26, 2006)

Ive always felt i had a nose for scents, i am extremely picky when it comes to perfumes, i absolutely HATE : Angel though!! and any CK perfume!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 26, 2006)

Update, I recently had an encounter with Amerige. I was in a downtown stores clothing department and this scent hit my nose, UGH!! I tried to leave the area but the scent seemed to follow me. Turns out the lady adjacent to me was wearing that nasty $#!+. Do people realise how strong that stuff is? It made me want to vomit.



Also, Eternity = bug spray.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 26, 2006)

is it just me or does estee lauders "pleasures" smell like raid? LMAO!!!!! and my poor hubby bought it for me for mothers day 2 years ago!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## littleemily (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sherice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you on the chanel no. 5!!! It stinks!



. Why the hell does it cost so much..it smells cheap too hehe I totally agree! It smells awful, and some people just swear by it


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ilafa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif def. chanel no. 5!









even though it's a classic i thought i was the only one who felt that way because its a classic. lol It really does smell! I cant stand glow by j.lo.


----------



## OneBalancedOne (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't like Glow or Curious, or any of the old lady scents mentioned above. Bleh.


----------



## han (Aug 30, 2006)

all of jlo i dont like it its not unique smells like other scents and imation scents stinks


----------



## lynnda (Aug 30, 2006)

I like some Avon scents but I hate the smee of Far Away!!!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 2, 2006)

Ashanti - Precious Jewel. My mom bought two sets of this (one for me and her) just because she she thought the bottle was pretty when she saw it at the store. It was absolutely horrible! I can't even explain what it smelled like. It just nasty. I felt bad for not wearing it because she bought it for me but it turns out she hated it too so we both trashed it. Needless to say I won't go near any cheap perfumes after smelling that horrible scent.

I agree with everyone who said Chanel no. 5. It is way too heavy for my liking and it reminds me of old woman who soak theirselves with it.

I also agree with J Lo Glow. It's smells so cheap and fake.

I also dislike J Lo Live. Too Citrusy for my taste


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Sep 5, 2006)

Drakkar Noir or Farenheit(sp?) for men- eww!


----------



## jessimau (Sep 5, 2006)

Anything Coolwater. It makes me retch. Sunflowers (Elizabeth Arden? Do they even still make it?) was a fragrance I used to wear in middle school, but it started giving me a really bad headache one day and that was that. Actually, most fragrances give me headaches and/or make me feel sick to my stomach. Oh, another one I absolutely cannot stand? Angel by Thierry Mulger.

What's funny is Chanel N. 5 is one of my favorites. Totally opposite of most of you!


----------



## leintjess (Oct 2, 2006)

Giorgio Beverly Hills I think it was called...it was a hype in the '80 or '90. The most horrible perfume I ever smelled! some offices overhere even forbid their employees to wear it..


----------



## NinaSC05 (Jan 6, 2007)

VS Very Sexy 2, it's the one fragance from VS that I HATE!


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 6, 2007)

Opium by YSL, Joy by Jean Patou, anything by Estee Lauder


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Estee Lauder Youth Dew is awful. My Mom wore this when I was young, it smells like burbon. The company had the nerve to create an updated version!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 6, 2007)

chanel nÂ°5, i smelled it once wondering why so many women like it. ewww.

i also smelled Pur poison, and it stinks !

ditto on Opium, ewwww.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely Chanel No. 5, have to agree on the Shalimar, and just that nasty old lady/whore perfume that so many people for some reason think smells good (I have no idea what it is, but it smells awful - some woman in front of me in class was wearing it the other night, and she just smelled - well, dirty!)


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know if it's the WORST I ever smelled, but Givenchy Very Irresistable is pretty bad. I also got this perfume oil roll-on from gap body called Silk Yuzu, and omg, it made me smell like the worst, most intense BO ever!


----------



## mkmksk (Jan 6, 2007)

Have to say: Opium, Youth Dew, White Shoulders....all of these fragrances just thinking about them is making me sick now.


----------



## kristinaah (Jan 6, 2007)

anything by britney spears and j.lo.


----------



## amelia (Jan 6, 2007)

VS Love Spell. Ugh, my friend just recently started to wear it around and everytime I smell I feel like gagging





Oh and Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue. Just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jan 7, 2007)

The new Estee Lauder. I can't recall the name off the top of my head but it's a floral scent. It smells like a funeral home or something. Way too strong.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 7, 2007)

shalimar.. gross!

glow is also really horrible


----------



## dj_eleven (Jan 7, 2007)

Honestly... any Chanel perfumes. They are sooo gross to my nose


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 7, 2007)

El Youth Dew makes me feel sick to my stomach and I have a very strong stomach. And the worst has to be Snow by Demeter I bought a bottle and took a whiff and went to the bathroom to vomit... Sorry for the TMI I never had such bad reaction before....


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

I smelled my grandma's poison once and (maybe it went bad) it smelt, ugh..


----------



## natalierb (Feb 19, 2007)

Perry Ellis 360- smells like bug spray!

Chanel No.5 - yuck!


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

Anything Estee Lauder


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Elizabeth Arden - Red Door


----------



## Imaginatrix (Feb 24, 2007)

- Poison - ew!

- Opium (yak!)

- Giorgio Beverly Hills ( :: barf :: )

- The new Paris Hilton one... wtf?

- Obsession ( :: gag :: )

- Mitsouko, by Guerlain - I like Shalimar, though.

I don't really dislike Estee Lauder, I just think the perfumes smell a bit... blah.

I also like Chanel No. 5, which has got SO much hate on this thread... lol.

And I love wearing Thierry Mugler's Angel in the winter, but some people wear it in HIGH SUMMER and it just gives me a headache. :: stab ::

Same for TM Alien.






On men...

- FAHRENHEIT. KILL IT KILL IT DEAD WITH FIRE.

Especially when they MARINADE in it. YUK.

- Axe, or Lynx, when they OD on it.

But basically, ANY perfume will stink when overused... I was once travelling with a woman, who was wearing Delices de Cartier, my favourite perfume... BUT HAD EVIDENTLY USED IT IN PLACE OF A SHOWER. Can you spell, REEK?


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything JLO, Chanel... Lacoste. Yuck. Um, loads more since I'm pretty sensitive to strong smells. Makes my stomach hurt bad.

Biggest pet peeve on guys are the ones who dose this shiet up like nothing. When I go to hug them &amp; I smell them, fine. Not when I'm 10 ft away from them.


----------



## mzthang618 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hilary Duff's "With Love"... Ew, now that stinks


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 15, 2007)

Curves is the worst fragrance ever invented!! I got it as a huge gift set too.


----------



## Nox (Mar 15, 2007)

Calvin Klein's "CK One". It was supposed to be their unisex fragrance.


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2007)

EEW! Roots For Her It's beyond terrible!


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 20, 2007)

I hate powder, floral and musk smells. So anything that smells like those.


----------



## SalJ (Mar 20, 2007)

It's a chanel one - but not sure which, it's either Coco Mademoiselle or Allure! PUKE! My ex-housemate used to baste herself in it and I could smell it through the whole house!


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Mar 21, 2007)

To me the worst men's cologne is Tommy. OMG, it makes me want to gag. I forbade my office partner from using it near me because I found it so repulsive.


----------



## SalJ (Mar 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Calvin Klein's "CK One". It was supposed to be their unisex fragrance.



Yuk, yeah I hate CK1 as well. It was trendy for a while and my ex bought me a bottle of it. blech, I really don't need to smell like my brother!


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a strong stomach, but Demeter Snow makes me retch!


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 25, 2007)

Glow by J.Lo - smells like cheap air freshener that's used in public washrooms

Although I must say, my friend has it and it doesn't smell that bad on her.


----------



## badbadgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

Drakkar Noir


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2007)

Thierry Mugler's Angel


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 28, 2007)

Givenchy- Amarige My mom wears it and it's the only perfume that makes me sneeze and my throat scratchy. yuk.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

I hated Guerlain Shalimar. I'm someone who gets compliments on every fragrance I wear. That was the first perfume that just did not work with my body chemistry.


----------



## Barbette (Mar 29, 2007)

I would not say this is "the worst fragrance I ever smelled", but Live Luxe by Jennifer Lopez makes me really really nauseous, at first smell I thought it was really nice, very sweet, but I thought it was a nice summer scent, and I found out that every time I wore it and got on a car or train, I would get so nauseous that it became unbearable. So no more of that for me.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Anais Anais


----------



## claudiambdmelo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Poison (all variations), Loulou, Polo*. Ew!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 8, 2007)

Aacckk! LOL

I like and wear so many of the ones listed here, like VS Lovespell, JLo's Live, and Britney Spears' Fantasy. I don't like Curious though.

The worst EVER for me -- seriously made me sick to my stomach -- is that older fragrance Sand &amp; Sable. Uurrrgggg. Awful.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 9, 2007)

Nasty NASTY fragrances I don't like:

Dior J'adore

Chanel No. 5

Calyx by Prescriptives

lovely by sjp, omg GAG

anything with musk or powdery


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2007)

There is one, I think it's Red Door by Elizabeth Arden, that just reaks. It smells like bug repellant. And so many women wear it!

As for men, well the main problem is when they OD on it. Axe I think is OK in normal doses, same with Fahrenheit.


----------



## caduoi (Apr 9, 2007)

I hate tresor and chanel No.5. yuck!


----------



## babycoconut (Apr 9, 2007)

Clinique Aromatic Elixer. This stuff smells like an old man. It is atrocious.

Oh yeah also the body spray "WindSong" that you can buy in drugstores. My friend used to wear it and I would always get headaches from it.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babycoconut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinique Aromatic Elixer. This stuff smells like an old man. It is atrocious. Oh yeah, I HATE that one too!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a comment about the Aromatics Elixir. I wore it once and my Dad came in the room and said -- wrinkling his face up -- "God! What stinks so bad in here! " Yep, it was ME. LOL

My sister wears it and it actually smells good on her. Even to me. AND our Dad. Go figure!


----------



## Butterfly2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

I use a lot of Clinique products but don't care for their fragrances at all.

I used to wear Windsong in high school. Wonder if I gave others a headache....

Oh, my! LOL


----------



## sapphirestarr (Apr 10, 2007)

Anais Anais smells horrible on me.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 10, 2007)

Whomever said Chanel No. 5 first speaks the TRUTH! It's gawd awful! I don't understand why it's a classic and why my hero, Audrey Hepburn was associated with it. Ugh.

Recently I bought Miss Cherie Dior... and I'm so selling that mug on Ebay. Yech.

Britney's Curious REEEEEKS!


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Polo for men(the green bottle-gahhh!)
Poison (the original) instantly gives me a skullache, although I do not mind Hypnotic Poison

My Mom wears Chanel No 5 bless her heart but I cannot stomach it sometimes

Totally agree I had an ex that wore the green bottle Polo and I could not get close to him without coughing it was awful.
And Poison smells like a skunk to me but I love and wear both Hypnotic Poison and Dior Addict.

No 5 is okay on a few people but I am not one of those few.


----------



## ldouglas26 (Apr 11, 2007)

Theirry Mulger Angel......ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 11, 2007)

I have yet to sniff an Estee Lauder scent that I don't hate. For me, Red Door is especially awful.


----------



## carolsag (Apr 12, 2007)

wind song!


----------



## imgja (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it's amusing how many of the "signature" fragrances of (in)famous people have made these lists. Maybe they should stay out of the fragrance biz. I'm old!, so the old classics come to my mind--example--Emeraud, 40 Carats, Evening in Paris, now those were NASTY. How about Old Spice, AquaVelva, or Jade East on guys? Wow, blast from the WAY gone past. The problem with most is the amount they heap on--men &amp; women. People shouldn't expect everyone within 40 feet to love their fragrance. My mother use to say--if you can smell it, you put on too much.


----------



## Sian100 (Apr 12, 2007)

Angel by Thierry Mugler was very disappointing IMO. I had heard people saying it smelt like chocolate, but it didn't smell anything like that, at least on me.


----------



## MissRose (Apr 12, 2007)

Love Spell by Victoria's Secret - how they came up with that name for that fragrance is beyond me


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

chanel no.5


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Helen Claire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have yet to sniff an Estee Lauder scent that I don't hate. For me, Red Door is especially awful. I was coming in here to add Red Door to the list, and I found that. It's true. I'm also not a fan of any of the Escada fragrances or most little cheapy things that the you can get at the drugstore. GAP Om was really bad. LOL to the comment about Love Spell, it smells like grape candy, and in middle school everyone loved it, haha! It is pretty bad though...
And for while Bonne Bell made fragrances (called Bottled Emotions) that were really rank. I even had some when I was younger but I had to throw it out.

Anyone remember that stuff?


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif calvin klein's TRUTH is the WORST! my ex bought it for me and i was like, uh, thanks, smells like feet that hasn't been washed in 2 years. LOL! i agree, it does smell like feet




As for myself, i don't know if it's the worst but i've always thought Lucky's No.6 smells pretty bad...


----------



## tarpley612 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like I may the only person who likes EL Youth Dew! The thing with it is it is VERY strong. If you wear it you have to have a very light touch. I've always worn it and i always get compliments on it. I use it very sparingly though. The bottle I have now I have had for almost 8 years, and I wear it altleast once a week so that tells you how light I spray it. The new version of it is the same. You have to spray it lightly, or spray it on good then jump in the shower and rinse off with just water. That way it lasts a little longer but it still doesn't smell so strong. It isn't the best to wear in the summer except late at night if you're going out. It's way to heavy for that. I think that is the problem with most perfumes, people don't know when to stop, they seem to think the more they spray the longer it will last or something. I don't know but I do know that I have been around people who have on something I usually really love and it'll make me feel sick because it is so strong.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 31, 2007)

jlo's glow was the tackiest smelling perfume ive ever known... the odd thing is whilst some fragrances like chanel 5 and poison dont smell right to me, they smell divine on so many other ladies!

but jlo always smelt like butt when i smelt it on people.


----------



## nikky (May 31, 2007)

I don't like glow by j lo, colors, shalimar,ck one, youth dew, white linen, curve, and umm...


----------



## RhondaB (Jun 7, 2007)

Poison


----------



## gretta (Jun 12, 2007)

Blue sugar for Men-smells like rotten burnt pancakes


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

This sh*t is DISGUSTING!!!!!! My old best friend used to wear it ALL the time and it would make me want to VOMIT all over her... and she loved this damn stuff. UGHHH... horrible! lol


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

You know what's funny? VS Love Spell gets old after literally 30 days of sitting around. It starts to smell funky, trust me, I work at VS D: I know!

- Very Sexy for Her 1

- Rapture from VS

- So in Love from VS

- Breathless from VS

- Bare Instinct from VS

- Bare Bronze splash

- Chanel No. 5

- Curious by Britney Spears D:

- Halo from VS

- Divine from VS

- ANY Demeter fragrance.

Funny story. I was on a road trip with my friends, and I told this girl who was dating our friend to stop spraying Chanel on herself. And she thought I was kidding and sprayed it on me and I sprayed my lunch all over her lap


----------



## Babino (Jun 16, 2007)

SO FUNNY that you bring this up.

I had smelled what I THOUGHT was Agent Provacateur in the London Airport and THOUGHT I loved it..... When I came back home I ordered it and it was NOT the same thing I THOUGHT i had smelled...it smells like an old lady.... It was 80 dollars and I can't return it. I gave it to someone and told them the story...they brought it back the next day and said it was "horrible" ... LOL... I guess I just need to be more careful next time.


----------



## girl2006 (Jun 17, 2007)

moschino i love love and britney spears curious smells like something curled up in the bottles and died! they smell so nasty....gag me!


----------



## MakeupLoverInVa (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue Sugar for men....the worst ever!


----------



## Miss_Michelle (Aug 3, 2007)

With womens scents I can not stand Britney Spears Curious but when it comes to men I can't stand anything by Deisel...The few I have smelt have smelt like fly spray.


----------



## cait (Aug 6, 2007)

Shania Twain is a favorite of mine but her perfume is the worst, worst, worst scent I've ever tested. I swear it smelled like malt liquor to me.

Personally I also had a bad experience with Ralph Lauren's Safari. After applying it, the scent changed on me. An hour later it smelled like straight up cut grass. And who wants to smell like newly mown lawn?


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 6, 2007)

Aromatic Elixir by Clinique. I'm surprised Clinique makes something this wretched.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 6, 2007)

I must concur that Clinque Happy isn't the nicest one around, I hate body sprays like Lynx it smells like toilet spray, but that's not really a perfume now is it.


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Britney Spears Curious...... ick


----------



## JoyR (Aug 6, 2007)

Giorgio is the all-time stink bomb, imo.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Realm! Ewww


----------



## tarpley612 (Aug 29, 2007)

Regarding all the posts about the Brittany Spears scent....WHAT ELSE COULD WE POSSIBLY EXPECT FROM HER Ha Ha....All you have to do is look at her to know you don't want anything associated with her...that's my opinion anyway


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 29, 2007)

Chanel No.5...What's all the hype? All of the old ladies smells...ew


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tarpley612* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Regarding all the posts about the Brittany Spears scent....WHAT ELSE COULD WE POSSIBLY EXPECT FROM HER Ha Ha....All you have to do is look at her to know you don't want anything associated with her...that's my opinion anyway That's so true. Even though her fragrances smell bad, the bottles are pretty.


----------



## EriEll (Sep 2, 2007)

CK Eternity. Period. I had a high school friend who bathed in it, and it was so sickening!


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 2, 2007)

I have to say Ciara. It's that drugstore perfume that was popular in the early nineties. It makes me gag! FYI, Ciara the singer was named after the perfume. I think her father bought her mom a bottle and that's where she got the name from.


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 2, 2007)

Guerlain Shalimar makes me feel ill and so does axe


----------



## tulip (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't stand fragrances like Light Blue, Be Delicious, those with jasmine - for example Alien, Pure Poison. And generaly most of the floral scents.


----------



## katina74 (Sep 10, 2007)

Giorgio.....ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 24, 2007)

Charlie!!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 26, 2007)

britney spears fantasy - what is this? straight sugar?

aquolina pink sugar - gives me a headache if used in a medium-large quantity.

chanel no.5 - seriously.. what is the deal with this smell?

anything from b&amp;bw.. with a few [small] exceptions, every smell in that store gives me a headache from hell.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Those headaches from hell!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Brittany's Curious makes me GAG!


----------



## Maysie (Sep 27, 2007)

lovely. ew. so NOT lovely


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 27, 2007)

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist makes me sick to my stomach...ugh.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to admit I bought Brittany's Curious after smelling it in the store. Now I hate it!!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 27, 2007)

There was one that had a floral smell to it. I got the worst headache ever. I can not even remember the name.

For men I can not stand Polo, but I love Drakkar. I just have a thing for my dh wearing it. Maybe since it reminds me of when we first started dating. That was in the early 90's. I still love it though.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

This is funny....my brother used to wear Brut going out on his dates, and to this day I still love that smell!! My Mom uses Sunflower by Elizabeth Arden, and though I don't like it too much it reminds me of her and I kinda like it for that reason only.


----------



## estella (Sep 27, 2007)

Angel and Chanel No 5


----------



## Marion J (Oct 2, 2007)

Jean Nate. It's from the 1970's. My mother-in-law loves it . . . how fortunate for me.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 2, 2007)

Jean Nate!! That is an old perfume!! Are they still making it?


----------



## Marion J (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the good news is that if they don't still sell it, she has a 25 year supply in her bathroom. Yay!


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2007)

Chanel No 5 (after reading the replies here, I'm glad I'm not the only one)

Clinique Happy (gives me a total headache)

Hot Couture (I used to like this, but now blahhh)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 4, 2007)

My mom used to wear this stuff called Evening in Paris--and it smelled like Vicks Salve. I swear--than there was this stuff called Blue Wlatz--anybody remember these???


----------



## KristinB (Oct 5, 2007)

Vanilla Fields. Anything with a strong vanilla scent. It actually turns my stomach.


----------



## jookeulae (Oct 5, 2007)

anais anais. my mom gave me one but i returned it back because i cant stand the smell. im also partially averse to floral/citrusy scents.


----------



## han (Oct 5, 2007)

most all of chanels perfume smells bad


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh goodness there are so many but the first few that come to mind are:

Juicy Couture

White Diamonds ( so loud the PD could smoke out criminals with it )

Poison

Curve


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Evening in Paris and Blue Waltz sound nauseating!! I haven't heard of them. I used to like Giorgio, does anyone know that one? Went off it though..


----------



## Solimar (Oct 6, 2007)

When guys use too much Axe, I want to die. Sometimes it smells so bad!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 6, 2007)

The body shop's Dewberry. ( I think it's long discontimued now ) My mean boss used to wear it and everytime I smelled it, it made me mad! lol


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 21, 2007)

Karl Kani = bug spray

Gucci Rush = somebody needs to wash

J Lo Glo = puke on demand

Lolita Lempika = perfume meets mothballs

Jean Nate = wtf?

Joop for men = funkmeister


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I've smelled alot of bad colognes and perfumes but i don't know the names of them.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

jean nate....uugh!!


----------



## tthonglor (Oct 21, 2007)

*i HATE anything FLORAL!! i recieved a present, Gucci Envy.. BLAH!!! but def. anything floral makes me gag! and Aqua Di Gio, i hate when guys try to rock that smell like their sh** dont stink.. hahahha really it was 6 years ago maybe longer when that was it!*


----------



## lummerz (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, I'm not keen on Chanel 5.


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

anything that's too heavy (combined with sweat!) supppperrr ew!


----------



## dismalspectre (Nov 25, 2007)

Emeraude. It's a fairly old scent, I think. I remember being quite young, smelling it for the first time and then gagging. I don't know why I hate it so much, or what makes it so awful. It's what I think evil old ladies smell like. Ha ha.

Runner up: Avon's Night Musk

Ack! I just went back and read through a bunch of these...I have to admit, I wear JLo Glow sometimes. Maybe it's my own body oils mixing with it, but I always get tons of compliments when I wear it. Even from strangers *shrug*

Also wanted to echo everyone's vote on Chanel No 5. I *wanted* to like it, since it's a classic, etc. I just can't though.


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't like Calvin Kline anything. All too fresh and grassy.


----------



## Bombheart (Nov 26, 2007)

JUICY COUTURE. It's just so gross.


----------



## revei (Nov 29, 2007)

Philosophy's Amazing Grace-This stuff stinks to me and I wish Christina Carlino (creator of Philosophy) would get off her high horse

Estee Lauder's Youth Dew-OMG Disgusting

Love's BabySoft-ummmm, no

Lancome's Hypnose-what the hec?

Chanel's Chance-I'm sorry y'all but my nose hates this

I had to come back and add one more....Clinique's Elixir-the worst ever


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

Old Spice. GAH. Worst smell ever....


----------



## vader (Nov 29, 2007)

*PINK SUGAR!!!*

i felt really sick after applying pink sugar, i really thought i had a stomach virus coming on, until i washed it off and i felt fine.

it smells like burning caramel.

*BRITNEY SPEARS CURIOUS*

i liked this for a few days until i found it to be cheap smelling and too sweet. its now in my husbands bathroom for those not so pleasant smelly bathroom moments, it works wonders as an air freshner


----------



## livelovelaughxo (Dec 7, 2007)

bom chika wah wah


----------



## cstaplehurst (Dec 7, 2007)

most YSL are very dated like Chanel no 5, such ashame because no 5 looks so glam!


----------



## Mimi84 (Dec 8, 2007)

Man throughtout the years I've went through alot of perfumes, I HATE

Curve- disgusting!!

Anais Anais-Gosh I wore this in the 8th grade, just horrible

VS Love Spell- smells like rotten citris fruit

Lilita Lumpika- it was waaaay too strong, always gav me migrains

Donna Karen Cashmere- Sells like a chemical plant

Aquolina Pink Sugar- eww burned caramel

Chanel #5- smells like powder and newborn baby diapers


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have to say Cool Water.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Cachet smells like chemical waste to my senses.


----------



## liekomgz (Dec 25, 2007)

I hate the smell of anything "coco butter". Seriously, its so gross. haha


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't like fragrances with a very heavy smell like 'Angel' bleh and 'Alien' from Thierry Mugler! I really get a headache






Anything with Pathouli... hate it


----------



## Embria (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *liekomgz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate the smell of anything "coco butter". Seriously, its so gross. haha Mmm.....cocoa butter

I think J.Lo Glow smells like that drugstore colonge Jean Nate or Baby Soft.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know why, but Clinique Happy has always just smelled so disgusting to me. Also:

Chanel # 5 smells like an old smelly lady, why do people think it's so great?

Estee Lauder Beautiful smells very odd

Basically, anything that smells like old lady, I think I spent too much time with my grandmother as a child, now I can't stand anything that smells that way!


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont like Axe when its first sprayed. To strong for me!


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 9, 2008)

LADIES

Insolence by Guerlain

Poison by CD

#19 Chanel

Happy by Clinique

Anything by Arden - Red Door?!?!?

MEN

Joop for Men


----------



## revei (Jan 11, 2008)

....and Dolce and Gabanna's sp? Light Blue.......yuck!!


----------



## beebee34 (Jan 16, 2008)

Liz Claiborne Realities (old version). A co-worker used to bathe in this perfume. She worked right across from me and I could barely stand it. The strong smell used to make me so sick when I was pregnant.


----------



## HannahNYC (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd have to say anything by:

Clinque

Lancome

Estee Lauder (with the exception of White Linen)

Victoria's Secret

Specifically:

Lu Lu (no longer available, was sold in the late 80's - early 90's)

Poison


----------



## LisaLu (Feb 6, 2008)

Clinique Happy

Most anything Avon

Dior Poison

Opium


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh honey, I've smelled LOTS of them! Most I don't even know the names for! Quite honestly, two scents that stick out are for men. Michael Jordan's cologne, and all of those damned Axe scents... EW, EW, EW!!!!! I second that one Aquilah. When my dad visited he left his axe spray deodprant and my 5 yr old son thinks hes big so he wears it and I hate to break it to him but it SMELLS bad!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 6, 2008)

update:

i am probably the only one who likes clinique's happy.

but i gotta add vs's sexy little things is just attrocious.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 6, 2008)

I just smelled one from BB&amp;W, Cotton Blossom, which to me, smelled like a really gross home air freshener. It was too generic for me to think otherwise!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

I haate Paris Hilton's first perfume. Smelled so cheap and skanky to me! I also really don't like Love's Baby Soft, why would you want to smell like a baby? Bleeh.. I don't hate Chanel No.5 but I don't see what all the fuss is about. And patchouli... bleech!

I love Anais Anais, not for me but because my grandmother wore it every day and she died when I was little. I still have her old bottle and the smell of it reminds me of her.



For that reason alone I could never wear it (although really it isn't my style anyways). And I like Pink Sugar a lot!! Has to be used sparingly of course but I like the smell.


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a very picky nose so lots of perfumes out there smell stanky to me (especially those strong oriental gourmand scents)...but the worst was probably thierry mulger's angel...i was so excited to try it out as i have heard and read the raves on it...i really wanted to like it and the bottle was just too pretty...then i finally got a whiff of it at a nearby dept store and nearly tripped over my own feet...i was soooo disappointed mostly because i really wanted to like it. it's probably a good thing i don't like though, because where i'm at, the women like to douse (sometimes over-douse) themselves in this scent and other heady gourmand or oriental scents like Lolita Lempicka...i'm glad i stuck to my CK Truth and Ralph Lauren's Romance...it all boils down to what works with your body chemisty in the end.


----------



## igor (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ObsessionOMG Shalimar

Amarige

Chloe

My mother had it a looooong time ago and I still hate it.

Envy

I can keep going with this list of terrible yucky smells

You think Envy is "yacky"???



For me, this scent works rather as some "antidepressant" --I smell in it my fav "lilly of the valley" surrounded by fresh green grass. Well...I quess it only proves once again that when it comes to perfumes, it`s all very individual





My "yacky" scents would be anything by BS and Thierry Mugler , Gucci Rush, and some more...


----------



## Cassiopea (Feb 10, 2008)

cavalli her


----------



## nikky (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *PINK SUGAR!!!*
i felt really sick after applying pink sugar, i really thought i had a stomach virus coming on, until i washed it off and i felt fine.

it smells like burning caramel.

*BRITNEY SPEARS CURIOUS*

i liked this for a few days until i found it to be cheap smelling and too sweet. its now in my husbands bathroom for those not so pleasant smelly bathroom moments, it works wonders as an air freshner






you are so true about the britney spears curious. I bought some and wore it for a couple of days and then it started to smell to sweet, then after that I started using it as an air freshner and I put it on my cats after I gave them a bath it smells nice on them.


----------



## benvenuta (Feb 17, 2008)

Island Kiss (Escada), Red Door (Elizabeth Arden), Cool Water Woman (Davidoff), Arabie (Serge Lutens), Fantasy (Britney Spears), Rare Pearls (Avon), L'Eau D'Issey Pour Homme (Issey Miyake), CaÅ¡mir (Chopard), Magnetism (Escada), Hugo Woman (Hugo Boss)


----------



## tru1214a (Feb 17, 2008)

yes our pheromones determine how a perfume smells on us.


----------

